# First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza kidded trips! pics pg4



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

lkajsfhoz


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 117*

She's such a pretty girl! :thumb: Can't wait for babies!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 117*

What a pretty girl!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 117*

She is a pretty girl. I wish her conformation and attachments were better. Her kids get sold as pets/family milkers. She has a pretty capacious udder!

And thankyou!!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 117*

Pretty  It'll be interesting to see what she has


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 117*

Very nice ...can't wait.... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 117*

Can't wait to see the babies :greengrin: Good luck!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 117*

Thankyou!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

And getting bigger!! Her udder has doubled in the last few days I think! New clippers should be coming soon, not that her udder is the prettiest, but it is large! :wink: 
This is when I was pulling up the drive tonight!









She went on 143 last year so we'll see!?!?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

Quite the view driving up! Hard to miss!! Haha :laugh:
She's looking beautiful, I hope she kids nice and easy for you soon! :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

haha thanks! me too!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

WOW Liza!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

Lookin' good! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

Can't wait to see what you get. :greengrin:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

Me either!!! I had a dream she had 10!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: whoa!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

Oh my. :shocked: :ROFL: Were they all does? :laugh:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

hahahaha no it was a mix but I don't remember any exact number?!?! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

lol! too funny! :ROFL:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

BETTER be all girls....or Mo is introuble!!! lol


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

Well 1st freshening was :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
2nd freshening was :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: 
So I figure this time she owes me at least :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

Good luck cant wait to see the babies.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

Wow shes had all quads?? COOL!!

Please let her have some girls! Only because I want MoMo to be a doe thrower! lol


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

yes ma'am quads every time so far! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

She's a wide load :shocked: Can't wait to see what she gives you! Hope she has :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

:greengrin: thankyou!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

Hopefully if there is 4 in there, at least she could give you :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: She's a pretty girl!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

Thanks Liz! She isn't a show doe, but I LOVE her. She's really not that friendly either, not crazy, just not in your lap. But she is my Liza :lovey: . And she will remain in my herd :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 138*

well 5 more days! She has never gone past 145. She is looking bigger by the minute I think!


































Well there ya go! Think happy safe kidding for us!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 140 new pics*

Safe, happy kidding! :greengrin: lol!

I'm thinking PINK!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 140 new pics*

Thankyou!! :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 140 new pics*

:thumbup:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 143 ligs gone!*

Well Liza's ligs are gone. Going to be a long night, but not expecting anything till morning! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 143 ligs gone!*

:leap: hope all goes well!! thinking PINK!!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 143 ligs gone!*

I hope all goes well.. she has such a pretty face.. and doesn't everyone need a good family milker?! Maybe it's her quint year?Good luck!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 143 ligs gone!*

Any updates? onder: :dance:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 144, goodcontract*

She's having some good contractions! Should be within the next couple of hours!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 144, goodcontract*

:leap: hope all goes well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 144, goodcontract*

Oh yeah ...see it in the pic... it says it in her eye's...HAppy Kidding... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 144, goodcontract*

So far she has had 1 boy!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 144, goodcontract*

Yay! congrats on the :kidblue:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 144, goodcontract*

Congrats!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 144, goodcontract*

Hes a pretty buckskin just like his momma!

Im hoping she updates soon! I need to know! lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 144, goodcontract*

:stars: Exciting!! Come on Liza!! :dance:


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 144, goodcontract*

I just have to say..because I am new...You guys ROCK....up to the minute posts and pics, I am soo excited for her too..Ok...now I can't wait to see pics of the babies. She is a beautiful doe, I just love the coloring. :stars:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 144, goodcontract*

Yay for the :kidblue: !! Can't wait to hear what else she has.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 144, goodcontract*

2 boys and a girl....I think thats it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 144, goodcontract*

YAY!!!! :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: Congrats mommaB!!!!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 144, goodcontract*

Good Job, Liza!!! Congrats! Cant wait to see them!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 144, goodcontract*

Wooooohooo congrats!!

They are all pretty buckskins....


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 144, goodcontract*

congratulations! on trips :leap:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 144, goodcontract*

Thank you!!! And yes :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: trips this year!!

1st born :kidblue: soaking wet!









2nd born :kidblue: also the biggest!









And last was a teeeeeny tiny :kidred: 

I need to weigh her, but SURE she isn't much more than a pound.









Can't tell if anyone has moonspots yet, all pretty wet! Will get more dry pics tonight!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza Day 144, goodcontract*

They are all soooo cute!!! congrats again!!!! :stars:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza kidded trips! pics pg*

Sorry pics are so big..... :roll:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza kidded trips! pics pg*

Aww...too cute!  Congrats!! And they look like all different shades of buckskin?!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza kidded trips! pics pg*

1st buckling, and the doeling look very similar, but yeah the other boy is totally different! We'll have to wait for them to dry, to really see! :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza kidded trips! pics pg*

How CUTE!!! I love the little doeling


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza kidded trips! pics pg*

I just love that color...beautiful!! What a great mix PERFECT 2 girls and a boy...good job Liza!!! She is a keeper eh!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza kidded trips! pics pg*

Thanks!! little doeling weighs a whoppin 1lb! Such an itty bit! 

The trio


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza kidded trips! pics pg*

Aw! I love the colors!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza kidded trips! pics pg*

They're adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza kidded trips! pics pg*

Adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza kidded trips! pics pg*

:greengrin: Thankyou!! I sure am in  with that little girl!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza kidded trips! pics pg*

You better keep her!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: First up at KK Snowd'n Acres! Liza kidded trips! pics pg*

:thumbup: :hi5: :greengrin:


----------

